# Craigslist and plumbing



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

New type of plumbing starting today, courtesy of Craigslist
Fresh from Jan 17th posting.

*plubming available saturday and sunday*


I'll call the guy and see what kind of deal plubming is.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

These guys that think they are gonna get rich by taking all the evening and week-end calls for normal hour rates are just fooling themselves.They will soon tire of being the only one working while the rest of us are having dinner with our familys,or the week-end at the lake with friends.
I'm thinking a lot don't have legitimate businesses or licenses either.It's tough to run on week-ends and evenings if you don't have a warehouse with lots of stock,but they don't think of that.
Oh well,when they're done I get to fix those things they didn't do properly because they were too tired from working 7 days or working till midnight.:whistling


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

i hope he got a van full of parts, i hate running to the store wasting $5 in gas to get a freaking 0.5 cent coupling, good thing instead of buying performance parts for my truck, im buying these small things in the packs now

nutting wrong with working 7 days a week, i do it...............only because i hate home :clap:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Ain't *so* hard....
if you can draw stock
off the boss' truck. :whistling


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

rotarex said:


> i hope he got a van full of parts, i hate running to the store wasting $5 in gas to get a freaking 0.5 cent coupling, good thing instead of buying performance parts for my truck, im buying these small things in the packs now
> 
> nutting wrong with working 7 days a week, i do it...............only because i hate home :clap:


I would say the majority of us that have worked 6-7 days a week for years building our company's or helping others grow theirs,and pushing 50 yrs. old,cannot maintain 7 day weeks.There has to be some time to take care of your own land and home.I got foolish last May,business was a little slow,I had no help at the time,and I grabbed some work that had me going from 6 am till mid-night (2 different jobs,2 different city's),and it was too much physically and I tore my left rotator cuff (I got the job done though).It wasn't worth the money.I hope you're getting paid well to work 7 days,put some away for when you get hurt.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Plubming

The "Dirt is in the Details......."


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

> The "Dirt is in the Details......."


DING, DING, DING! :clap:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

Here, I'll flesh out the details. 

Licensed Journeyman (or apprentice) moonlighting without the supervision of a Master and using parts stolen from his van. :whistling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

neolitic said:


> Ain't *so* hard....
> if you can draw stock
> off the boss' truck. :whistling





nhmaster3015 said:


> Here, I'll flesh out the details.
> 
> Licensed Journeyman (or apprentice) moonlighting without the supervision of a Master and using parts stolen from his van. :whistling


That's what I said.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Depending on where you are they could be guys that were doing new construction and are now laid off. I know the local I belong to has over a thousand members out of work, and the service shops are getting slow from guys doing side jobs to make a buck.

And it's gonna get worse before it gets better.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

No no no the messiah will save us all. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Working out of a severe recession when you have almost no industrial base to back it with is very difficult, it's the price you pay for outsourcing all your manufacturing to increase profit margins.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Working out of a severe recession when you have almost no industrial base to back it with is very difficult, it's the price you pay for *outsourcing all your manufacturing* to increase profit margins.



Agreed. 

The biggest talk around town here is trying to get the big companies to start bring back all the jobs from over seas. 

The first step is dumping money into the national constructional and highway infrastructure to stimulate building sector and second step is bring back all the outsourced jobs.

I hope both happen and accomplish what we need right now


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The biggest talk around town here is trying to get the big companies to start bring back all the jobs from over seas.


I really don't see that happening, unless they re-establish strict and high tarriffs to make it impossible to manufacture things out of country, as well as doing away with NAFTA.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I really don't see that happening, unless they re-establish strict and high tarriffs to make it impossible to manufacture things out of country, as well as doing away with NAFTA.



Sadly I know the second part won't happen but we all got to have our dreams right.:sad: 

I just don't understand how they don't see or care how much this is hurting our country.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I just don't understand how they don't see or care how much this is hurting our country.


It's called greed.

The next big thing is going to be alternative energy, whether we like it or not, I have already been looking into it, some of the stuff that is being researched is amazing. Researchers at the University of Washington have developed a way to make fuel grade hydrogen out of sewage.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Apr 16, 2008)

Then the University of Washington will Owe me Royalties every time I dookie .


----------



## hungry4knowhow (Jul 25, 2009)

RollinSoLo said:


> Then the University of Washington will Owe me Royalties every time I dookie .


Priceless! I spit coffee out on that one:thumbsup:


----------

